# Off grid A frame cabin build in KY



## barrettdp (Jan 27, 2011)

Found this recently of a guy building his own house so I thought I'd share. Found it rather cool.


20x32 A frame cabin Central KY


----------



## Uper (Jan 27, 2011)

That was INCREDIBLE!  What an inspiring young man and family.  Also a good lesson on how things that appear negative (the aunt) can turn out for the best.  Thanks for linking to this story!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 27, 2011)

Be even cooler if he milled it himself.


----------



## muncybob (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope it works out for him, but as a person at high risk for skin cancer I must say I can't believe with his condition that he has so much of his skin exposed to the sun.


----------



## yooperdave (Jan 27, 2011)

leave it to the usaf to give someone a medical discharge (service related?) deeming him unfit for service.  then goes out and builds his own house  the only thing left now is to wonder if he qualifys for disabled vet status?  why would the air force discharge for such a reason?  obviously, it doens't limit his ability...


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 28, 2011)

barrettdp- thanks for posting this. This is quite inspiring.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 28, 2011)

yooperdave said:
			
		

> leave it to the usaf to give someone a medical discharge (service related?) deeming him unfit for service.  then goes out and builds his own house  the only thing left now is to wonder if he qualifys for disabled vet status?  why would the air force discharge for such a reason?  obviously, it doens't limit his ability...




so if he didn't  survive any  chemo or radiation , THEN he should have gotten a discharge ?


----------

